# Our Haunt audio last year.



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Excellent! Thanks for these.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

I would love it if some of the people who are downloading these files. (and I know there are several) would post reviews of the Haunted Mansion track I made.


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

I clicked all six and they all sound the same, witch laugh and then singing. That one sounds very good. I wanted to hear the thunder. maybe I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh no. there are all different. files. Try again, If you have problems still I can email it to you


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Same here, i clicked on each link on this post & on the list on the site & sounded all same.....a cackling witch.... Was hoping to here & download some cool haunt sounds.Though i was having probs with my pc.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Take two... Try this

Haunted Mansion Recreation/New Interpretation : http://www.sendspace.com/file/b6ieq5


Haunt Audio: http://www.sendspace.com/file/ixbzud


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Fiyero said:


> Take two... Try this
> 
> Haunted Mansion Recreation/New Interpretation : http://www.sendspace.com/file/b6ieq5
> 
> ...


This is the screen I encountered when I clicked on the link:

Windows has the following information about this file type. This page will help you find software needed to open your file. 



File Type: RAR compressed archive file 

File Extension: .rar 

Description: RAR files contain one or more files that have been compressed and packaged into an archive file. 

Software or information available at: 
RARLAB WinRAR 
WinAce


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

not able to open it either.downloads not able to read & play. would be better to load it as wma or mp3..........


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Is there a way I can attach them to the site or something?


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Because of how many files I attach to it, I have to upload it as a zip folder. I am trying this one final time, and if it doesnt work. Forget it.

HM Recreation - http://www.sendspace.com/file/dhoixt

Haunt Audio : http://www.sendspace.com/file/gj0zq8


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Yup, it works. Thanks!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Worked great,Thanx !! Could you repost the witches in garden one,was pretty cool,forgot to save that one....... thanks again-DL


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Works for me : )


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Good to know, Reviews requested.


----------

